# Como hacer una fuente conmutada



## carlos javier flores couo (Ene 20, 2007)

quien me podria pasar el diagrama de una fuente conmutada


----------



## Apollo (Mar 1, 2007)

Hola carlos :

La repuesta es..

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-autoswitching-5760/

Saludos al foro


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

revisa este link http://www.qrp4u.de/docs/en/smps_new/


----------

